# Shirts are in! Shipping list and updates here.



## Chris

They're here! 

They'll all be shipped by this weekend. I have to sort them all and make sure everything's addressed properly (etc, etc). The first batch will go out tomorrow, and they'll all be on the way this week. 

*The List*

#### XXXL: (3)

Popsyche - 1 - XXXL Paid 3/17
Digital Black - 1 - XXXL - Paid 3/18
ohio_eric - 1 - XXXL - Paid 3/21

#### XXL: (7)

Thrill74 - 2 - XXL - Paid 3/24
Steve - 1 - XXL - Paid 3/17
7 Strings of Hate - 1 - XXL - Paid 3/17
Urklvt - 1 - XXL - Paid 3/17
rg7420user - 1 - XXL - Paid 3/20
scott from _actual time_ - 1 - XXL - Paid 3/17

#### XL: (21)

Chris - 1 - XL - Paid 3/17
Matt Crooks - 1 - XL - Paid 3/17
ajdehoogh - 2 - XL - Paid 3/17
Berger - 1 - XL - Paid 3/17
Desecrated - 1 - XL - Paid 3/17
F1Filter - 2 - XL - Paid 3/18
Plaschkes - 1 - XL - Paid 3/18
Jarrett - 2 - XL - Paid 3/20
JPMDan - 1 - XL - Paid 3/21
eaeolian - 1 - XL - Paid 3/20
Durero - 1 - XL - Paid 3/17
technomancer - 2 - XL - Paid 3/18
Kmanick - 1 - XL - Paid 3/18
NLB - 2 - XL - Paid 3/18
WarriorofMetal - 1 - XL - Paid 3/19


#### L: (15)

Ryan - 1 - L - Paid 3/17
G3rmanium - 1 - L - Paid 3/18
Dendroaspis - 1 - L - Paid 3/18
Metalfiend - 1 - L - Paid 3/18 (size change noted)
Donnie - 1 - L - Paid 3/18
Ricez - 1 - L - Paid 3/20
7 Dying Trees - 1 - L - Paid 3/21
Noodles - 1 - L - Paid 3/21
Ibanez_Dave - 1 - L - Paid 3/21
Hexer - 1 - L - Paid 3/22 (size change noted)
Shikaru - 1 - L - Paid 3/23 (size change noted)
god9 - 1 - L - Paid 3/20
Hellraizer - 1 - L - Paid 3/24
Leon - 1 - L - Paid 3/20 (size change noted)

#### M: (11)

Shorty - 1 - M - Paid 3/20 (size change noted)
Darren - 1 - M - Paid 3/17
Triplefan - 1 - M - Paid 3/17
Lozek - 1 - M Paid 3/18
Telecaster90 - 1 - M - Paid 3/18
Drache713 - 1 - M - Paid 3/19
JPMDan - 1- M - Paid 3/21
Crazy_Cree - 2 - M - Paid 3/23
leec - 1 - M - Paid 3/22 (Size change noted)
Benzesp - 1 - M - Paid 3/23

#### S: (3)

Popsyche - 1 - S - Paid 3/22
Anime Jeff - 1 - S - Paid 3/17
AngelVivaldi - 1 - S - Paid 3/23


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

fuckin a dude!!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

hey chris, were you still planning on doing a 2nd green shirt or something like that?


----------



## D-EJ915

sweetness! \m/


----------



## metalfiend666

A second shirt run is coming, just have patience and let Chirs get this lot sorted first


----------



## Chris

7 Strings of Hate said:


> hey chris, were you still planning on doing a 2nd green shirt or something like that?



Ya.


----------



## Chris

These came out badass, btw, thank you bill.  The logo is a silver-flake, looks really slick.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

sounds good, just didnt know if that was still in the works for round 2


----------



## Ryan

badass! *checks mail box*


----------



## Chris

Ryan said:


> badass! *checks mail box*



Yours has a date with the gym first.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

just give it to NLB to wear around for a few days, then you'll get it back smelling of perfume and wine


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Chris

7 Strings of Hate said:


> just give it to NLB to wear around for a few days, then you'll get it back smelling of perfume and wine



Or bananas and vaseline.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

NICE!


----------



## nitelightboy

7 Strings of Hate said:


> just give it to NLB to wear around for a few days, then you'll get it back smelling of perfume and wine



I wear Joop and drink Jager.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

hey, i'm a jooper too! were both pansy boys!!


----------



## nitelightboy

And I'm proud of it. Been wearing the stuff since I was like 16


----------



## Chris

Get this shit out of my shirt thread!


----------



## nitelightboy

Well it's going to be sprayed on the almighty shirts when they arrive  I usually put some on my dryer sheets so all my clothes smell good.


----------



## Rick

Joop is disgusting. 

Can't wait to acquire my shirt.


----------



## ohio_eric

But please remember I desire a lack of bodily fluids on my shirt. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rick

ohio_eric said:


> But please remember I desire a lack of bodily fluids on my shirt.
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks for that.


----------



## Shawn

Yeah, Bill did a fantastic job, those look very nice.


----------



## Adamh1331

Those look nice i want a green one when you take the order for them


----------



## jaymz_wylde

Hey Chris those look T's look awesome how much are they and how can I my hands on one?


----------



## Gilbucci

Would I be able to take some money off a $50 internet card without spending all of it? Im guessing yes, but, someone clarify, please, and where would I send the money?


----------



## Desecrated

Next thing I want is a 7-string hood, and some underwear.


----------



## drshock

Adamh1331 said:


> Those look nice i want a green one when you take the order for them



Same here!


----------



## Chris

Round 1 of Post Office Nightmare is tomorrow.  These are the first 30 on the list, the rest will go out Thursday.


----------



## Chris

For everyone else that's PM'd me about getting one of these, let me get these all sorted and on the way and I'll do a small second run of a dozen or so black/silvers.


----------



## Chris

Also, I just noticed that the flash made the first pic in this thread look like the shirts are lighter than they are. They're JET black, and will match your leather pants, corpse paint and Dave's leather nipple tassles.


----------



## Ryan

Nice! Im tired of my faded black shirts clashing with Dave's sex gear..


----------



## Rick

Ryan said:


> Nice! Im tired of my faded black shirts clashing with Dave's sex gear..



Can be quite the predicament, huh? 

Any chance of anything other than tees? Like a hooded sweatshirt, perhaps?


----------



## eaeolian

Ryan said:


> Nice! Im tired of my faded black shirts clashing with Dave's sex gear..



Whattya mean? Dave's sex gear is in varied stages of disrepair. The blood came off, though.


----------



## telecaster90

First 30 as in first 30 who ordered or down the list as in sizes?


----------



## metalfiend666

I shall soon know how much UK Customs arse rape me for importing a shirt


----------



## Lozek

metalfiend666 said:


> I shall soon know how much UK Customs arse rape me for importing a shirt



It'll be a big fat £0, as the total cost of the shirt and shipping came to less than the £18 thresh-hold.


----------



## Chris

telecaster90 said:


> First 30 as in first 30 who ordered or down the list as in sizes?



Down the list in sizes.


----------



## nitelightboy

You're so awsome Chris! 

I can't wait to get my shirts and go pimp some hotties with them


----------



## Rick

nitelightboy said:


> You're so awsome Chris!
> 
> I can't wait to get my shirts and go pimp some hotties with them



I'd like to see you doing that wearing the shirt.


----------



## nitelightboy

rg7420user said:


> I'd like to see you doing that wearing the shirt.



Hell, I'd like to see me doing that regardless of what I'm wearing. I'm such a non-pimp


----------



## D-EJ915

rg7420user said:


> I'd like to see you doing that wearing the shirt.


it'd certainly be easier than if you had on one of Jason's "I have a huge cock" shirts


----------



## nitelightboy

D-EJ915 said:


> it'd certainly be easier than if you had on one of Jason's "I have a huge cock" shirts



He wore that at the mall with me one time. I can't tell you how many dirty looks we got from parents. It was awsome. And it says "I have the biggest #$%^ in the band."


----------



## Jason

nitelightboy said:


> He wore that at the mall with me one time. I can't tell you how many dirty looks we got from parents. It was awsome. And it says "I have the biggest #$%^ in the band."



Yeah..I couldn't take it anymore..I flipped the shirt inside out..You should see my new shirt.. I'll have to get a pic up soon..

Also If you cannot get laid in south florida there is somthing severely wrong with you.. I have never ever had this many chicks flirt with me anywhere..I practically got molested by this blonde chick cutting my hair the other day..She washed my freaking hair for a solid min or 2..


----------



## Jason

D-EJ915 said:


> it'd certainly be easier than if you had on one of Jason's "I have a huge cock" shirts



It has to be true tho..or chicks get pissed with false advertising..


----------



## Chris

Probably because you're a dirty bitch.


----------



## Ryan

LOL


----------



## Jason

Maybe. She threw the typical line at me. "You have great hair" Yeah? "well you got a great ass"


----------



## Ryan

"Then she cut the top of my ear off with the clippers..."


----------



## Jason

Ryan said:


> "Then she cut the top of my ear off with the clippers..."



 nah she slit my throat with her scissors while trimming my goatee..


----------



## Chris

FYI, I'll be packing up the rest today and droppin them in the post Monday morning.


----------



## Berger

I got my shirt on Saturday.
Thanks! It was the highlight to my crappy day at work.


----------



## Chris

That was quick! 

The rest are getting dropped off in about an hour, so hopefully everyone (other than some of you non-US folks) should have 'em by this weekend.


----------



## ohio_eric

I got my shirt today!  The postman did I great job of cramming that big ass envelope in my fairly small mail box.  I'm amazed it didn't fall out. 

Even better is they look better in person than they do in the pics. That silver lettering is pretty sweet. Chris did a great job with the shirts.


----------



## Ryan

We'll see about that...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

awesome job on the shirts!!! they look great man, thanks, keeps us informed on more runs of them, i'm wanting more!! we should do a red and black imo


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

mine was delivered friday, but didn't get around to picking it up from the mailroom until today....but it's here now


----------



## JPMDan

XL shirt arrived for Hellbound, waiting on my Medium one still


----------



## Desecrated

I got mine today, and DAMM you americans are fat!!!
Shit this "xl" is 2 inches wider then europeam xxl models. I feel all skiny and shit in this, I´m 6,4 and this shirt reaches way below my waist. 
I love it.


----------



## Chris

L-S went out yesterday.


----------



## eaeolian

Got Dave and I's shirts yesterday...


----------



## Jarrett

Mine arrived this morning, thanks Chris.


----------



## Rick

Gracias por la camisa, Chris!


----------



## Ryan

I think I can smell mine coming...


----------



## nitelightboy

Got mine yesterday. Damn they're sexy!! If you can't pick up chicks in one of these, well.....


----------



## Popsyche

Ryan said:


> I think I can smell mine coming...















BTW, I have received one of mine.


----------



## Plaschkes

Mine just came in.


----------



## Chris

Popsyche said:


> BTW, I have received one of mine.



Yep, the small is with batch #2, because I totally forgot that you had two.


----------



## noodles

Why does the shirt go down to my knees?


----------



## Chris

Give Mike back his shirt.


----------



## Leec

So they're all posted now? Awesomencement! I have a gig on the 6th and if it's here, it'll be getting an airing.


----------



## Chris

Aye.


----------



## JPMDan

Chris said:


> L-S went out yesterday.


 
ah that explains why I haven't got my Medium yet, thanks Chris


----------



## nitelightboy

Damn Chris...these really are pimp shirts. I wore mine out last night and got me 2 phone numbers at Barnes & Noble. Better than I've done without the shirt in a while :cry:


----------



## Popsyche

nitelightboy said:


> Damn Chris...these really are pimp shirts. I wore mine out last night and got me 2 phone numbers at Barnes & Noble. Better than I've done without the shirt in a while :cry:



Imagine how great you'll do at the laundrymat!


----------



## nitelightboy

Hell yeah!


----------



## darren

My medium still hasn't arrived. Maybe the dogsleds have slowed down now that it's spring. :/


----------



## Chris

Please give it until early next week before you all start questioning the integrity of the USPS, folks.


----------



## Ibanez_Dave

Got mine today and it's focking  !!! I'll be wearing it ASAP to scare the bejeezus out of all the local folk musicians!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Chris




----------



## Leec

Just got mine! It looks great. Now the entire world will know I'm a 7-string Fargin' Barstidge or Fargin' Icehole! (idea for a new T?). Thanks Chris. \m/


----------



## Durero

Just got mine in the mail - awesome  thanks Chris!


----------



## Ryan

Got mine. 
It was mailed from Nutting Lake uh huh huh


----------



## Lozek

Yep, got mine  It's a good fit, I wasn't sure if it would end up being huge.


----------



## telecaster90

Got mine! Thanks Chris! I'll wear it tommorow when my acoustic band plays at my school


----------



## Drache713

Just got mine today, fits just like I hoped it would! Although I'm gonna have to crack down on you for being a smoker, Chris....


----------



## Chris

Drache713 said:


> Just got mine today, fits just like I hoped it would! Although I'm gonna have to crack down on you for being a smoker, Chris....



Hmm?


----------



## Drache713

Chris said:


> Hmm?


You don't smoke? The shirt arrived reeking of cigarette smoke, which doesn't bother me at all - I thought it was actually kinda funny.


----------



## Chris

Drache713 said:


> You don't smoke? The shirt arrived reeking of cigarette smoke, which doesn't bother me at all - I thought it was actually kinda funny.



I do smoke, aye, but the shirts went from box -> bedroom (no smokes in there) -> package. That's friggin' odd.  They weren't smoked around at all.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Chris said:


> I do smoke, aye, but the shirts went from box -> bedroom (no smokes in there) -> package. That's friggin' odd.  They weren't smoked around at all.



I've got boxes of stuff before from UPS/Fedex that reeked of smoke too. Brand new!


----------



## Ryan

Mine smelled like sweaty man-ass. \o/


----------



## TripleFan

Received my Shirt yesterday. Fits perfect! 

Can´t wait to wear it on the next gig!

Thanx Chris!


----------



## Leon

i haven't received my Medium shirt, though, i did get someone's Large 

[action=Leon]deems Chris' sorting ability false, but 's him anyway.[/action]


----------



## Chris

Fuck.  

[action=Chris]looks at the list and sees you listed as large.[/action]

I'll hit you with a medium ASAP as soon as any other errors come in.

You try packing, labeling and sorting 60 fuckin' shirts sometime.


----------



## Leon

it's cool 
actually, if anyone gets a medium that wanted a large, we could just swap. i haven't had any freaky sex in my shirt yet, so it's still minty fresh.


----------



## Chris

I'm sure you won't be the only oops of the batch, what with me chain-smoking while packin' them up and all.


----------



## Rick

Ryan said:


> Mine smelled like sweaty man-ass. \o/



Wonder why?


----------



## Hellraizer

Leon said:


> i haven't received my Medium shirt, though, i did get someone's Large
> 
> [action=Leon]deems Chris' sorting ability false, but 's him anyway.[/action]



yea I too got the wrong size I ordered a large and got an extra large.
Its no biggie though atleast i didnt get a medium.


----------



## Chris

Fuck.  Well, that's where your large went. 

Leon, if I paypal you shipping, can you mail that Large to HR, and I'll mail ya your Medium? 

[action=Chris]sucks[/action]


----------



## IbanezJFS

How do I get a shirt???


----------



## ManBeast

IbanezJFS said:


> How do I get a shirt???


ditto that


----------



## malufet

I want my SS shirts! I dont care if it smells like chris' ass. rofl 

Any updates on the camo shirts? Make more black shirts too.


----------



## Chris

I'll be on work related travel for the majority of June through August, so it won't be until after then at the earliest.


----------



## jaymz_wylde

IbanezJFS said:


> How do I get a shirt???



I too was wondering,it would be nice to be (that I know of) an only Ontario resident with a kick ass shirt to promote this kick ass site


----------

